# Pickled Heart



## archeryrob (Nov 22, 2017)

My M-I-L made pickled heart from deer i killed years ago. She now lives 14 hours away and wants me to ship the hearts to her, which isn't happening and is a cook on the fly kind of person. She needs to taste it and doesn't have recipes written down where she can tell me what all is in it. My wife has gone through hell trying to duplicate her recipes and has been writing them all down as she learns them on her own.

So, anyone done this? I tried it last year as small steaks, medium rare, but it was OK and I want something better.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 22, 2017)

AR, Sounds good but I have never done one that way,hopefully you get a good recipe.


----------



## buzzy (Nov 22, 2017)

Just did a heart & beef tongue for camp. Here is my go to for all pickled meat. I use pressure cooker but if u don't have 1 just cook in pot on stove. I also add a chopped onion to pot while cooking then add to meat.

3 c. vinegar
1 c. sugar
1 c. broth from pot  ( u will want to let this cool down to skim fat off top )

I do like vinegar so if to strong add more broth. Put all in jar an leave set for 3-4 days if u can. I struggle with that part


----------



## archeryrob (Dec 1, 2017)

Do you cook it whole or cut it first or after cooking?


----------



## buzzy (Dec 10, 2017)

Cook it whole then cut up


----------

